# Post videos of people almost dying



## GaryBussy (Aug 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Aug 6, 2022)

Lawl just came out and shot once only to get rekted


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Aug 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sewerbrake3 (Aug 6, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3570579


Poor croc


----------



## Metamorpho (Aug 6, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3570579


What a badass.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Aug 6, 2022)

Did this topic get banned from Reddit too? Anyway, here's a chav losing a shoe:





Your browser is not able to display this video.



According to a later interview that I can't find any more, he vaulted that second gate on a broken heel.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 6, 2022)

I feel like close lightning strikes fit the theme today. NGL I'd probably shit my pants in some of these cases.

Should be obvious given the subject matter but this is a very loud video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 7, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 7, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 7, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3572946


Can't say my first choice for places to hang out during a thunderstorm would be TopGolf.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Aug 8, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3579330


It takes a special kind of stupid to pour a large container of fuel on a currently burning flame.


----------



## Gourmet Race (Aug 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



After passing out and surviving something like that, that's one lucky broad.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 12, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 16, 2022)

Ok, this one is good.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Scooter Kid (Aug 16, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3579330


No no rou don't get it, we hare to pour dieser on fire and exprode to be warm! That's how we do it in grorious China!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Scooter Kid (Aug 16, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 3606156
> View attachment 3606159


smartest biker


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Aug 16, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3607798


Ohhhh that water looks shallow and... red.


----------



## GaryBussy (Aug 16, 2022)

TheDarknessGrows said:


> Ohhhh that water looks shallow and... red.


I've posted this video a few different places this morning, quite a few ppl seem to think he afterlife'd it.  maybe I should switch it to the other thread


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Aug 16, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> I've posted this video a few different places this morning, quite a few ppl seem to think he afterlife'd it.  maybe I should switch it to the other thread


Other thread?? Wait where the fuck am I?


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 16, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> This topic exists elsewhere and is 200 pages long


This a thread about people somehow surviving deadly situations, not a thread about people dying.


----------



## Vingle (Aug 17, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 3606097


Anyone know if this is the right way to handle crocodiles? Some animals do get more aggressive from you panicking, instead of being casual about it giving them a bop on their snout.


----------



## Download This Cat (Aug 19, 2022)

An encounter anyone would be lucky to survive





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Sep 1, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 3606156
> View attachment 3606159


For the love of god do not fucking bike in the highway you fags.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 1, 2022)

Deer attack averted with frame-perfect block.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Leftist Brazilian politician survives assassination attempt due to misfire


----------



## marisa # (Sep 2, 2022)

Shamelessly stolen from the other thread:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




coffin dodge at 0:52


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 3, 2022)

marisa # said:


> Shamelessly stolen from the other thread:
> 
> View attachment 3671510


This will never not be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 3, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> View attachment 3676276


she's winking


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## milk (Sep 4, 2022)

Considering what happened to the OP of the "Post videos of people dying thread", be careful out there OP.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 4, 2022)

milk said:


> Considering what happened to the OP of the "Post videos of people dying thread", be careful out there OP.


what happened?


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 4, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> what happened?


Check the recent postings of the OP of that thread. The Tor link, the ru link to the post in question.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 4, 2022)

Mohali, Punjab, India.  16 hospitalizations, 0 fatalities per local media




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Sep 5, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> Mohali, Punjab, India.  16 hospitalizations, 0 fatalities per local media
> View attachment 3681635


Thanks, this was posted in the actually dying thread, but you can clearly see some people get up and walk away from the crash.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Sep 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Oct 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Oct 1, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 3705434


If the hat had had a chinstrap, he'd be dead.


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



ABC Fresno says both pilot and passenger expected to live


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



it's hard to see, but she gets up in the end


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Oct 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GaryBussy (Oct 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 4, 2022)

GaryBussy said:


> View attachment 3751825


That gun voids the warranty according to the fine print.


----------



## GaryBussy (Nov 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## marisa # (Nov 27, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> View attachment 3948363


That looks like a black bear. Thankfully they rarely attack people:





						What to do if you encounter a black bear
					

Minnesota Department of Natural Resources provides information about how to handle encounters with black bears.




					www.dnr.state.mn.us


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Nov 27, 2022)

marisa # said:


> That looks like a black bear. Thankfully they rarely attack people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, bears can be friendly but it's still a "oh my god I'm going to die" moment while stuck up on a tree with a curious bear.


----------



## marisa # (Dec 5, 2022)

Not the most ideal vid (aussie commentator is a bit grating), but hard to pass up a compilation of these.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Dec 5, 2022)

marisa # said:


> aussie commentator is a bit grating


He is certainly grating, but the Australians are innocent, that man is British (specifically he is speaking Estuary English, the same accent that Guru Larry has). Certain digital TV channels used to fill up their schedules with low-effort compilations of clips they found online with some annoying git talking over them, but this one seems to be online only.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Dec 8, 2022)

No one is dying as long as this dog is around.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## EatYourVeggies (Dec 10, 2022)

This is my favorite clip of all-time. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




The tiny little bump that causes this massive fallout, the co-workers hauling ass at the first sign of things going wrong, the absurd length of the boxes continuing to fall, the last row falling in a comical way, and the guy's face at the end with the biggest "I've fucked up" look I've ever seen


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Dec 17, 2022)

Not people but there is a car involved.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 18, 2022)

EatYourVeggies said:


> This is my favorite clip of all-time.
> View attachment 4044087
> 
> The tiny little bump that causes this massive fallout, the co-workers hauling ass at the first sign of things going wrong, the absurd length of the boxes continuing to fall, the last row falling in a comical way, and the guy's face at the end with the biggest "I've fucked up" look I've ever seen


It was an accident waiting to happen the racking was not sufficiently strong enough to bear the weight placed on it.


----------



## Patrick Bait-man (Dec 18, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 said:


> View attachment 4029030
> 
> No one is dying as long as this dog is around.
> View attachment 4029024


Luckiest man alive.


----------

